# Steelhead reels



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

the other morning my okuma stratus that I bought a month ago for my new rod broke....could it be the extended fight of the steelies, the cold or was my reel junk?it is stuck in a way that the reel is totally free to go either direction...any way not buying another one of those and lost the receipt...just wanted to know what spinning reels are you guys using out there?


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

I have a pflueger supreme, it works out pretty good for me in all conditions, a friend of mine uses a pflueger president xt it works good for him


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

theguy said:


> the other morning my okuma stratus that I bought a month ago for my new rod broke....could it be the extended fight of the steelies, the cold or was my reel junk?it is stuck in a way that the reel is totally free to go either direction...any way not buying another one of those and lost the receipt...just wanted to know what spinning reels are you guys using out there?


Sounds like the anti-reverse switch. Could be a simple fix. If it was a lower price range reel then it might be junk. Shimano symetres have always treated me good.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I grabbed it last night amd had it in the house and it is working fine...Im almost 100 percent sure it was the ice...that thing has taken a beating though


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

yupp the ice and cold can do that its hard in the winter with reels


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

theguy said:


> the other morning my okuma stratus that I bought a month ago for my new rod broke....could it be the extended fight of the steelies, the cold or was my reel junk?it is stuck in a way that the reel is totally free to go either direction...any way not buying another one of those and lost the receipt...just wanted to know what spinning reels are you guys using out there?


I know what you,re talking about man I sold a ton of them when I worked at Dicks Sporting goods and their really not worth it.I've got one and it is also broken and I dont know if its just me but the bail is a little big and when I reel in sometimes it hits my knuckles..I would reccomend(If you've got the money}A shimano sahara or a Pfluger President both are mid range priced and I have had both of them for about 4-6 years..Good luck with your reel problems ,Dustin...


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

thinking about Quantum escalade 20 or 30 series


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

I recommend the Pflueger President. I'd say it's the best reel for the price, hands down. I've had mine for almost 6 years now, and have never had a problem with it. The bail spring is starting to go, but replacing that isn't an issue at all. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

theguy said:


> thinking about Quantum escalade 20 or 30 series



Junk... i have the quantum energy and have put a solid season and a half of punishment on it. cant complain... its about 85% id go with the shimano sahara or a pfluger president myself as well cant go wrong with a mid/top end shimano


----------



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

team diawa are the best reels on the market for the money. i will wear out a shimno in a year or two, it takes me at least three or four years to wear out a diawa.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

RockyRiverRay said:


> Junk... i have the quantum energy and have put a solid season and a half of punishment on it. cant complain... its about 85% id go with the shimano sahara or a pfluger president myself as well cant go wrong with a mid/top end shimano


my buddy has the energy and it is the same reel BTW...the escalade just looks nicer


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Always had good luck with the Pflueger reels...Medalist and Presidents...now I use a Diawa Del Sol to spin with...smoothest reel I have ever owned. Thats when I leave the Paine Falls at home of course....which is next to NEVER anymore!

My daughter uses the Stratus and its been pretty good to this point.....going on 3 years now....doesn't see as much action as my reels do, but still pretty smooth and not a bad investment at $25. I'm sure if it was put to the test, it probably wouldn't last real long. Spend the extra dough and get yourself a higher quality reel, take good care of it and it should last you years.

-Good Luck


----------



## ouflyboy9 (Aug 12, 2008)

I have a shimano sedona - no probs in cold weather so far. I would suggest gttg a reel with rear drag


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

ouflyboy9 said:


> I have a shimano sedona - no probs in cold weather so far. I would suggest gttg a reel with rear drag


I used to always use rear drags. I broke down and finally tried a front drag and will never go back. The front drags are much smoother in my opinion.


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Thats when I leave the Paine Falls at home of course....which is next to NEVER anymore!

-Good Luck[/QUOTE]
Same Falls in Leroy ?


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

I suggest, that whatever you choose to fish, DO NOT oil or grease your reels, to the point that cold temps will affect them. I use 30 year old Zebco Cardinals in the cold, and they work great, very little lubrication.
John


----------



## xlvmax (Nov 20, 2008)

I'd recommend a shimano stradic. Ive had one for 6 years and its still running strong. Its been down to florida 5 times for some snook fishing, and been through alot of use up here too. Very smooth drag never grabs


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

xlvmax said:


> I'd recommend a shimano stradic.


Agreed. Best spinning reel I've ever owned. 

I also use a Pflueger President on another rod and it has served me well.


----------



## The Tuna (Apr 13, 2009)

Can anyone here offer an opinion on the Shimano Solstace 4000 FI for steelies?


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

CoolWater said:


> Agreed. Best spinning reel I've ever owned.


Ditto as well.. I have put the Stradic through hell and back and it still is working good as new.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

salmon king said:


> Thats when I leave the Paine Falls at home of course....which is next to NEVER anymore!
> 
> -Good Luck


Same Falls in Leroy ?[/QUOTE]

paine falls is a brand of reel. a centerpin reel. ShutUpNFish is a pinner.


----------



## hammer40 (Mar 13, 2009)

i got a pflueger president xt, and i love it


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

hammer40 said:


> i got a pflueger president xt, and i love it


I can see the dust from here I,m gonna stick with my quantum until i get some funds and I am definitely getting the new shimano stradic


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm partial to Shimano, as I've had the Symetres for years and loved them. I did get my dad the Gander Mt. 10 Ball Bearing Spinning reel in a 2000 series for $49. It's a Pflueger President XT with a Gander Mt. spool. $20 cheaper too! My buddy who works at Gander let me in on the secret...

Compare it for yourself! But again, I'm partial to all Shimano reels. They're well built and have done me good! 


If you look at the weight difference in several of the comparible models, the difference is due to a different handle and spool. 

Gander Mt. Tournament Spinning Reel:
http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...rnament_Spinning_Reel&aID=504AA1&merchID=4006

Pflueger President 
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s..._104124_100001002_100000000_100001000_100-1-2


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2010)

shimano symetre 3000


----------



## bradymar45 (Jan 8, 2010)

HI EVERYONE - GOT A NEWBIE HERE BUT HAVE BEEN "CHASIN THE STEEL" FOR ABOUT 5 YEARS. TO theguy : MY REELS HAVE DONE THAT TOO. ALOT OF TIMES I JUST CHANGE UP AND PUT THAT FIRST REEL SOMEWHERE WARM (I AINT SAYING WHERE) AND IT WILL USUALLY WORK AGAIN.
AS TO REEL CHOICE, I GO WITH A SHIMANO 4000 ($12.99) @ KMART. THAT WAY I BUY 2FER AND IF ONE BREAKS, I HAVE PARTS FOR THE OTHER. 17 YEARS AS A FIREMAN TAUGHT ME THAT; WE ALWAYS BOUGHT THE EXACT SAME STUFF IF WE COULD...
HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE...2009 S-----!!!


----------



## ouflyboy9 (Aug 12, 2008)

BigDaddy300 said:


> I used to always use rear drags. I broke down and finally tried a front drag and will never go back. The front drags are much smoother in my opinion.


I like the rear drag b/c you can make quick adjustments without reaching to the front of the reel - my sedona has a "fightin drag" and if a steel takes a big run I turn the drag almost completly off with the flick of my pinky


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

theguy said:


> my buddy has the energy and it is the same reel BTW...the escalade just looks nicer


hahah... wow really... well im convinced the escalade, and many other package reels like it are made overseas FOR quantum by some random company (for like 5 bucks) then they just slap quantums name on it in order to sell millions in packages at big box stores like kmart, walmart, dicks... ext... (ever wonder why the escalade reel is not advertised on quantums website?) the reels based off the old Quantum Code and Insight and I'm fairly certain some of the parts are interchangeable... So basically quantum allows them to produce replica parts of theyre reels. i know all this bc my buddy and i dissected his escalade he bought after the drag started locking up and compared it with my energy. the parts on my energy were machined much cleaner and some of the gears on his reel were different colors and coded in chinese. so yeah... theyre not the same reel. im just trying to help ya out so you didnt have to learn the way i did. ohh and quantum also doesnt offer any warranty for the escalades either.. hmmm


[email protected]!:!


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

RockyRiverRay said:


> hahah... wow really... well im convinced the escalade, and many other package reels like it are made overseas FOR quantum by some random company (for like 5 bucks) then they just slap quantums name on it in order to sell millions in packages at big box stores like kmart, walmart, dicks... ext... (ever wonder why the escalade reel is not advertised on quantums website?) the reels based off the old Quantum Code and Insight and I'm fairly certain some of the parts are interchangeable... So basically quantum allows them to produce replica parts of theyre reels. i know all this bc my buddy and i dissected his escalade he bought after the drag started locking up and compared it with my energy. the parts on my energy were machined much cleaner and some of the gears on his reel were different colors and coded in chinese. so yeah... theyre not the same reel. im just trying to help ya out so you didnt have to learn the way i did. ohh and quantum also doesnt offer any warranty for the escalades either.. hmmm
> 
> 
> [email protected]!:!


The Energies are a TON nicer because they're actually made by Quantum. There's no way the Escalades are a true Quantum product...Dick's sells a lot of knockoff Quantums and Daiwas. I bought an Escalade a few years back and its a piece of crap...the drag on it is HORRIBLE, i'd never be able to use it for steelies.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have caught 5 nice sized steelies on my escalade and never had a problem. I think the drag is really smooth and I love the reel..sorry you guys feel that way. Only reason I bought the okuma stratus is cause it was on sale


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Theres only a select few reels actually made here in the U.S. and none of them have been mentioned in this thread. Not saying that makes much of a difference anyway.


----------



## bigcatjoe (Sep 6, 2006)

The thing about rear drag reels is the actual surface area of the drag disk. It is very small when compared to front drag reels. Remove the knob and one will see the difference. Front drag reels have a much larger surface area, more stopping power, and a drag that will last a lot longer. There's a reason that no company makes any higher end rear drag reels. There is also a reason that the "quantum" escalade can be sold for 60 bones when it has 174 bearings. Chances are its not made by quantum, and that the bearings are made out of goat horns. 
-Joe


----------



## bigcatjoe (Sep 6, 2006)

I'm a witness to bigcats28's escalade, and i'm not a fan either. If it cant handle 200 bass in a weekend , I wouldn't take it to the river haha. And the goat horn bearings usually fail on the 6th or 7th steelhead.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have caught hundreds of bass, probably 15-20 catfish over 5 pounds, 2 carp over 8 pounds and 5 steelies on the escalade......THE END!just bought a 30 series too!


----------



## bigcatjoe (Sep 6, 2006)

like i said, when you put some miles on it, it will wear down.


----------



## fish chris (Feb 15, 2009)

The problem with the reels you buy at dicks,wal mart, k mart,.is that most of these reels have a graphite body,. so when you hook a good fish ,the reel body flexes and the anti rev.slips,.you don't have to spend alot of money ,just look for something with a metal body or at least metal end caps that holdthe two halfs together.hope this helps you out'good luck in you choice.


----------

